# Refrigeración por aire.



## neutron (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola como va, mi duda es si hay alguna relación de los ventiladores de entrada de aire de PC con los de salida, 
yo diseñé un dibujo que tengo pensado hacerlo si está bien, en total tendría, en algún tiempo, 6 ventiladores, 4 de entrada y 2 de salida. Actualmente tengo 1 solo cooler, uno de salida que es el que está atrás, mas el de la fuente obvio, y quiero modificar el gabinete para que quede como en el dibujo, pienso que así va a disminuir la temperatura ya que está bastante elevada últimamente, a ver si se entiende el dibujo, desde ya agradecería toda respuesta.


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2007)

Yo pondría el ventilador delantero sacando aire, es mejor sacar aire que meterlo.

Saludos


----------



## neutron (Feb 1, 2007)

Por lo general los que sacan aire están arriba porque el aire caliente tiende a subir, seria inútil  poner en una zona baja un ventilador de extractor, pero igual gracias por la respuesta espero mas.


----------



## JV (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola neutron, cuando se trata de diseñar un sistema de refrigeracion por aire para un PC hay 2 conceptos a tener en cuenta:

- *La cantidad de aire que sale debe ser mayor a la que entra*, si fuera a la inversa estarias "almacenando" aire caliente.

- *La entrada de aire debe ser en la parte inferior y la salida en la parte superior*, por el echo fisico de que el aire caliente sube.

Saludos..


----------



## neutron (Feb 2, 2007)

Gracias por las ayudas, pero ya decidí, voy a poner 2 cooler de entrada y dejar el que está que es de salida, esa proporción tiene un amigo, él tiene 3 de entrada y 2 de salida, no quiero poner muchos porque se me va a hacer difícil agujerear una chapa como la del gabinete, así de ésta forma tengo que hacer solo un agujero, y creo que el aire se va a renovar bien, pero si necesito ayuda para ésto, necesito saber marcas que sean buenas, que nivel de ruido según la velocidad y la cantidad de aire, creo que se mide en CFM  o una cosa así, espero mas respuestas.

Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Feb 3, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Normalmente cuando necesito ventiladores confiables recurro a Thermaltake.

Hay variedad de modelos para todas las necesidades.
Yo tengo en mi máquina 4 ventiladores controlados desde una de las bahías de 3 1/2" y funcionan de lujo, y por lo que he visto (Por lo menos de las marcas que se consiguen aqui) son de los más silenciosos y potentes, desde 1000 hasta 3000 rpm.

La ubicación de losmismos es: Uno en la parte baja frontal (entrada), directo a los HD. Uno en la parte trasera baja (entrada) justo debajo de la última PCI. y dos de salida en la parte alta justo debajo de la fuente.

La fuente no tiene problemas ya que cuenta con dos ventiladores internos, es una Pure Power de 430W.

Desde que los puse, no he vuelto a tener nigún problema de calentamiento, claro, también tuve que adecuar un poco el mueble donde la tengo para qeu no se encierre el calor (Causa del 60% de los problemas de calentamiento).

Saludos al foro


----------



## neutron (Feb 3, 2007)

gracias. ahora nececito saber si una fuente de 250w generica, puede aguantar una placa de video geforce4 de 64MB y una memoria ram de 512 mas la que tengo puesta que es de 256.

a eso habria que sumarle los coolers, aunque estaba pensando en contruir una fuente aparte con un transformador puente de diodos filtro como para alimentar a los ventiladores nada mas.... 

si mi fuente aguanta todo eso mas los coolers, ni me gasto en contruir una ya que estaria montada en el gabinete y quedaria feo, pero como no es transparente niu nada por el estilo lo atornillo ahi, total nadie se da cuenta porque no se ve

bueno pido esa ayudita nada mas...

gracias!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 3, 2007)

Holoa neutron:

Todo depende del tipo y cantidad de hardware que tengas (tipo de CPU, cantidada de HD, cantidad de lectoras opticas, tarjeta de audio y video).

Ahora, Independientemente de la tarjeta de video, normalmente se recomienda una fuente de 350W o más si tienes un equipo con 2 HD, una lectora y 2 ventiladores.

Pero puedes checar el funcoinamiento de la fuente, si no se calienta demasiado por ejemplo al jugar (Una de las tareas más demandantes para la PC), podrías dejarle la que tienes, pero si se calienta demasiado, o se resetea sola al estar jugando, no sería mala idea cambiarla por una más grande.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## neutron (Feb 5, 2007)

hola apollo, gracias. te digo lo que tengo de hard: un disco rigido de 72gb, una lectograbadora de cd, un flopy de 3 1/2, un ventilador para el micro y otro de salida de aire en general, audio y video  4 usb 2.0 onboard, un modulo de memoria de 256, el micro es celeron D de 2.66GHz, mother pcchips m925G, nose que mas decirte.... si se me olvido algo avisenme por favor... 

bueno.. gracias... espero mas ayuda..!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola neutron:

La configuración que tienes suena bien para una fuente de 250W, no tienes mucho consumo, aunque creo que podría estar mejor una de 300 o 350W, en cuanto a fuentes se refiere, cuando  armo equipos siempre procuro quedar sobrado.

La mayoría de ventiladores no consumen demasiada corriente a menos que sean de los grandes, el mayor consumo lo pediría la tajeta de video, pero como te comentaba, necesitas hacer pruebas sobre esa fuente para determinar si necesitas una más grande.

Saludos


----------



## neutron (Feb 6, 2007)

muchas gracias, estoy viendo si puedo vender esta y comprar otra fuente mas grande

gracias a todos por ayudarme!


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (Feb 8, 2007)

neutron que te estas haciendo una mod(modding)? lo de poner los ventiladores como los vas a poner la verdad que es una correcta posicion ahora, mas o menos es como lo tengo yo, para abujerear la chapa no es mucho problema, ni muy caro, solo tienes q cojer hacer abujeritos pequeños formando el diametro del ventilador y luego a perfilarlo con una fresa para metal y listo, sino pues cojer y una fresa que venden especial y yata, si qieres presentar tu pc para verlo aki te dejo donde tengo colgado el mio 
http://www.fullcustom.es/data/foro/

saludos


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 17, 2009)

Buenas, he estado leyendo este tema del foro y estoy bastante interesado. Querría saber si podeís ayudarme con un proyecto.

El tema en cuestion es que necesito refrigerar un gabinete de una pantalla de leds de 2 m2. He estado barajando el tema de poner ventiladores de entrada y de salida, pero querría saber si existe algún otro tipo de refrigeración que refrigere mejor, porque la pantalla estará en la calle durante el dia en pleno verano, y por lo visto la temperatura de trabajo de estas pantallas son de 40º máximo.

A ver si me podeís ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2009)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Hola neutron, cuando se trata de diseñar un sistema de refrigeracion por aire para un PC hay 2 conceptos a tener en cuenta:
> 
> - *La cantidad de aire que sale debe ser mayor a la que entra*, si fuera a la inversa estarias "almacenando" aire caliente.
> 
> ...



1 --- la cantidad de aire que sale es IGUAL a la que entra y me extraña que nadie lo haya corregido.
no queremos (ni podemos) hacer vacio en el equipo 

2 --- yo de PC no se nada, pero si he visto que con el tiempo se llena de pelusa todo en su interior, es mas comun que el polvillo este en el piso, o sea en la mesa (que es el piso de la cpu) ....aunque a veces la cpu va en el piso piso.
el polvillo y la pelusa actuan como un aislante termico.
las fuentes se llenan de polvo y pelusa, siempre que vi abierta una es asi, y eso que toman aire de arriba..........ni me imagino si lo tomasen de abajo.....
no se olviden que es una aspiradora un ventilador .
l

asi que , si tengo ese concepto en mente yo prefiero que tome aire por arriba , estamso habalndo de un FORZADOR , no, mas bien varios, los cuales daran el sentido de la corriente de fluido (aire) .
.
si le pongo los fans que chupan hacia adentro en la parte inferior de la cpu le pondria patas a la cpu o filtros que al final , me quitarian potencia o se terminan tapando .

en fin,. son cosas a tener en cuenta.
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> yo pondria el ventilador delantero salcando aire, es mejor sacar aire que meterlo.
> 
> Saludos



por que ? (aunque estoy de acuerdo con tigo !)

lo que entra sale y lo que sale entra, no inflamos ni hacemos vacio  

si el fan saca entonces el aire entrara por todas las demas rendijas.
si el fan mete entonces el aire saldra por todas las demas rendijas. 

como puse antes creo yo que la variable a tener en cuenta es ¿¿¿ que es lo que se mete en la maquina ademas de aire ?

tener en cuenta el polvillo como dije y si hay cerca de la cpu alguna fuente de calor , a ver si se tiene la mala leche que aspiramso aire caliente. 

como cualquier diseño primero hay que poner todas las variables en la mesa y ver como se manejan.
generar la circulacin de aire para que TODO el aire se renueve y no se hagan bolsas en la caja (igual , con la cantidad de fans que lei que ponen .........van a despeinar a los componentes   ) .


----------



## unleased! (Mar 17, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> yo de PC no se nada, pero si he visto que con el tiempo se llena de pelusa todo en su interior, es mas comun que el polvillo este en el piso, o sea en la mesa (que es el piso de la cpu) ....aunque a veces la cpu va en el piso piso.
> el polvillo y la pelusa actuan como un aislante termico.
> las fuentes se llenan de polvo y pelusa, siempre que vi abierta una es asi, y eso que toman aire de arriba..........ni me imagino si lo tomasen de abajo.....
> no se olviden que es una aspiradora un ventilador .
> ...


Aun así es preferible que coja el aire frío de la parte delantera y lo expulse por la parte trasera por una razon: si inviertes el proceso coje aire de la parte de atrás y lo expulsas caliente por delante refigerarías de la misma forma. El problema viene que donde expulsas el aire se concentra el calor de toda la torre y en la parte delantera se colocan los discos duros. Estos son muy sensibles al calor haciendo que pierdan mucha vida. Un procesador que trabaje algo caliente pero que lo haga dentro de los parámetros definidos del fabricante no le pasará nada sin embargo, si haces funcionar un disco duro a 60º, en uso normal no aguanta mas de 2 años y si funciona dia y noche se arruina en unos meses.
Los filtros la verdad que se tupen muy rápido. Hay unos que se parecen a los que se usan en los coches (mucho mas pequeños, claro) y esos si que duran pero valen una pasta. Yo cambio los ventiladores 1 vez cada año o dos años y hago limpieza interior cada 6 meses.
Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2009)

si mal no te comprendo te refieres a tener en cuenta lso equipos internos y que la circulacion de aire se de :

NO: que el aire caliente o mas bien el aire de las piezas mas calientes tenga que atravesar en su recorrido de salida a otras partes sensibles .

en eso tienes toda la razon , no lo habia pensado.
es increible, si , que hasta una cosa como esta es todo unproceso de diseño en el cual hay muchas variables a tenerse en cuenta.

igual te pregunto:
con la potencia de ventiladores que pones , llega a salir "caliente " el aire ?
por que si la circulacion es muy grande ,o sea esta tan sobredimensionada , ni llega a acumularse calor (o diferencias de temperatura ) en el interior de estos equipos.  

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 19, 2009)

perdón por el retraso, anduve un poco liado...
En un pc hay tres variantes principales a tener en cuenta en el tema de acumulación de calor:
La fuente, la caja y el procesador.
No suelo poner mucha potencia en ventiladores, mas bién, si puedo le meto lo mínimo que necesite para que esté fresco y no haga ruido. Esto puede chocarle a mas de uno porque se cree que a mas cantidad de aire renovado mas fresco, es cierto pero se pueden lograr los mismos resultados con un ventilador bién colocado que llenando la caja por todos los costados. Yo lo que hago es lo siguiente:
La fuente de alimentación es donde se produce mas calor. Para elegir una fuente no es necesario a ir a una de marca, lo que hay que fijarse sobre todo es que tengan el ventilador de los grandes (por abajo, creo que son los de 12x12cm) y que la parte de atrás de la misma (donde enchufas el cable) esté llena por completo de agujeros para que el aire salga con el menor esfuerzo posible.
La caja. Si está mal dimensionada o es muy pequeña y no tiene apenas ventilación es peor que una fuente mala debido a que el aire no tiene por donde salir. Es bueno elegir una caja donde se trabaje cómodo, no muy grande, lo justo para que entren todos los posibles perifericos y no tengas que estar peleandote con los cables y sobre todo que tenga muchos agujeros grandes en la parte trasera, también en la delantera y lo que mas ayuda es que también los tenga en los laterales en la parte mas baja. En caso de tener una torre sencilla y no muy bién refigerada se pueden abrir agujeros en la parte de abajo o en el suelo y agrandar los existentes. También, cuando sacas el frontal, en las baias de los lectores de cd y disquetera, las que no se usan tienen unas chapillas de metal para tapar el hueco. Estas sacaselas, ayuda mucho y total despues el frontal lo tapa y no se ven.
El procesador. A este no le hace falta tocarle mucho, si bién si tiene disipador malo es buena idea cambiarlo. El ventilador, bueno, si se puede cambiarselo por uno que tenga las aspas grandes en vez de los que ponen ahora de muchas aspitas y pequeñas, esto es porque a aspa mas grande trabajan a menos r.p.m. y hacen menos ruido aunque los procesadores de ahora se calientan tan poco que no es necesario hacer este cambio. la salida de aire del disipador no puede tener ningún cable que estorbe, si hay alguno coje unos alicates y cortalo (es coña, simplemente apartalo).
El resto, simplemente recoje y brida o ata los cables para que no estorben. Un buén truco es cojer los cables como pueden ser los sata o los ide lo que sobre meterlo con cuidado por detrás de la placa si se puede, queda mucho mejor.
Teniendo el interior ordenado y un poquito de maña para que el aire circule sin estorbos se puede mantener fresco el PC con el ventilador de la fuente, el del procesador y uno de los silenciosos en la parte de atrás.
Tienen llegado a mis manos ordenadores que a los 5 minutos de funcionar la fuente empieza a quemar y el procesador trabajando a casi 60º (hablo de los p4 y presscott que se calientan de lo lindo). Un poco de limpieza, cambiar los ventiladores, ordenar todo y a veces taladro en mano y sale con el micro que no pasa de los 35º, como mucho 38º en pleno verano. Diferencia, no?
En caso de encontrar focos problemáticos o de calor excesivo siempre puedes utilizar un ventilador y un folio para guiar el aire. Pongo unas fotos a modo de ejemplo de lo que le hice a una gráfica.
Saludos y perdona toda esta enciclopedia!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 19, 2009)

Microwaves dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, he estado leyendo este tema del foro y estoy bastante interesado. Querría saber si podeís ayudarme con un proyecto.
> 
> El tema en cuestion es que necesito refrigerar un gabinete de una pantalla de leds de 2 m2. He estado barajando el tema de poner ventiladores de entrada y de salida, pero querría saber si existe algún otro tipo de refrigeración que refrigere mejor, porque la pantalla estará en la calle durante el dia en pleno verano, y por lo visto la temperatura de trabajo de estas pantallas son de 40º máximo.
> 
> ...



Existen, pero son muy caras o ineficientes, aquii te enumero algunas

*Refrigeracion por Agua*.- Es mas eficiente que el de aire pero mas caro por que requiere la instalacion de discipadores especiales, mangueras, y radiadores, ademas de que puede causar cortos si existiera una fuga en el sistema

*Refrigeracion por gas refrigerante*.-Costo muy elevado pero permite conseguir temperaturas por debajo de la temperatura ambiente, el proceso de funcionamiento es igual que un refrigerador casero, requiere tuberias metalicas, compresores especiales y gas refrigerante

*Refrigeracion por Peltier*.-Se basa en el efecto contrario a los termopares (efecto Peltier) que dice que cuando aplicas una corriente electrica a una union consistente en 2 metales diferentes uno se calentara y el otro se enfriara funcionanco como una especie de "bomba de calor", este metodo de refregeracion es muy ineficiente

*Tuberia conductora de calor (pipeheat)*.-No es en si una forma refrigerante sino una manera de trasladar el calor a otro lado, consiste en poner barras metalicas de metales conductores de calor (como el cobre) y llevarlos hacia un radiador que se encarga de hacer la discipacion, este metodo es muy usado en laptops por que se puede hacer de maneras muy compactas, pero su precio es elevado

En lo personal creo que la mejor relacion costo/beneficio sigue siendo para la refrigeracion por aire con ventiladores, y en algunos casos donde la pontencia es elevada con agua, ademas de que no requiere que se le de mantenimiento tan constante


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 23, 2009)

Gracias chico3001,

querría saber si me podriais ayudar a saber que potencia de ventilador o tipo de ventilador, necesito para mantener una estructura de 2 metros cuadrados de superficie y 10 cm de profundidad a una temperatura por debajo de 60 º.

Gracias por todo


----------



## alexus (Mar 23, 2009)

en mi pc, viendola de frente, en el lado izquierdo tengo 6 ventiladores de 8x8, atras tengo 2 tamb de 8x8, adelante tiene uno de 12x12 y arriba 2 de 12x12, un refrigerador para el disco, y una fuente de 650w! tengo que ponerle "aire" al chip set de video y listo! eso si, el zumbido es matador!

como dijeron antes, es mejor sacar aire que meter, lo metes por abajo y lo sacas arriba, de paso circula por la mother


----------

